# A rubik's cube methods and states map



## psi (Mar 14, 2014)

Few months ago I started to collect from internet all the information about different methods, solutions and algorithms on the rubik's cube that I could find.
I thought there couldn't be too many. I was wrong.

I've been quickly overwhelmed by web sites, videos, diagrams, documents, algorithms lists and so on. I then attempted to write down and categorise this information into an excel file. I wrote down methods and submethods by name, category, author, fundamental traits and description.
After that I tried to "visualize" all this information and the result is a mess in form of two maps:

A "methods map" trying to show relationships between methods and their traits
A "states map", trying to show all the paths that can be followed appling these (sub)methods.

I decided to show the "craziness" of this "activity", the output graphs have grown too big to just keep them on my hd and maybe someone can enjoy looking at them.
Some information is really confused, but other parts of the graphs can help to understand which are the effects of some algorithms sets. I'm thinking in particular to the section "Last Layer by effect".
There will be errors and missing data for sure, but any piece of graphic information is in that place for a reason and it is based on data that I found "somewhere" on internet.
I have the documentation (not always complete) of all the "substeps and methods" shown, and almost all algorithms if someone is interested. Some have been diffult to retrieve as the original web sites have gone offline. I have to say that some algorithms set names are confusing by themselves so I tried to show also aliased names for them.

I haven't finished to add information to these maps, these are just version 1.0, with many bits to complete (i.e difficulty colors on states maps are not reliable). I am also not happy with the arrows density on the states graph. But it is possible that I won't have time in the near future to do further modifications even if I desire to do it and so this is it atm.

At bottom links to small/med/big images.

Some thanks to
- Speedsolving forum and wiki
- Twisty puzzles forum
- Internet wayback machine
- VisualCube by Conrad Rider


Edit Feb2017 - Updated to version 2.5

Links:
MethodsStepsGraphV2.5_med.png
MethodsStepsGraphV2.5_big.png

Version 2.5 Changes:

```
== Version 2.5  ==

Methods
SSC w/variants (SSC-WV SSC-M SSC-sqAree) + nodes
ECE w/variants (ECE-L6E ECE-PermLast ECE-EZD ECE-Broken ECE-noEO)
Hawaiian Kociemba (HK) w/variants (CP+EO, COLL, L5E, Petrus)
briggs / briggs2
ZZ-CT (TSLE/TTLL, 3look)
VAR method (1-4)
Q-M's LL skip

Nodes:
3-gen <L,U,R> PLL
Corners+EO -> E sep node
HalfTurnsOnly
Edges HalfTurnsOnly
Bubendorf:
  1x1x3Bar
  1x1x3OBar
  2FLL subs
  OBLL
  O2Faces
  O2F
  KEO
  CmLL_KEO
  LPCO_VW_KEO
Single Commutator (C mowla)
Many SSC (CTL CPETL EPBL)
Many ECE
<R,U,D> 3-gen PLLs
L2L_EP5
LSPLL LSELL LSCLL LSCOLL (?)
ZZ-blah Pi/H
Some LL Sub-Steps
Noob zz-d link (2GLL setup)
DYC quickcard
HKOLL HKPLL
DSA LL algs (TripodLL, Line, HLS-0, FlippedLine, Line, Pure OLL, ZBLL)
ZZ-HW
ZZ-z
ZZ-c fix
ZZ-SP
WLL
OLSLL
TOLL
NEG
NELL
LazyPLL
EPLS
CPLS
KhLS
KhLL
TSEOLL
EP+N3C-LS
LPELL fix
OCP
OBL
WVCP
SuneCOLL+Sune2GLL 2-look
12Pow
ZZ-TOP
CTLS
6-flip CMLL
2-gen redux
PLL on R
ROP
LMCF
F2L+L / 1 Look Line Last Layer
TPLL
LE-OLL
VDW
ZZ-Ghost
ZZ-SD
SLE
ZZ-CT/M-CELL Hybrid
CURL
MCLL / Roux-M
2gen-WV
FR BR swap + EPLL
2gen-redux v2
ZZ-XD
perry/PCLE
GLS (COLLLS)
ZZ-K
ZZ-M
GS / SFE
ZZ/Roux-CP
Pinkie Pie
CMLLEO

States:
Hta G3 + C
LL->Block2x2 + EO
Scramble with even # of turns
EOline on L + 1Edg / Belt-1 +EO
Belt-1 + EO +3Crn O in D
Belt-1 + EO +3Crn O in D + pseudopair
Belt-1 + 3Crn O in D
Belt+EO +1x1x3 pseudotriplet in DL + pseudopair in ULF / OL5C ready
LL->EO (Pi/H cases) (zz-blah)
EOline + 1x1x2 + 2c on D / ZZ-porky v2
EOline + 1x1x3 + 2c on D // ZZ-porky v1
EOline F2L + RD
F2L-1E (D) + CP+EO
1x1x3 LRoux Block + CP
Roux -1P + CP
LL->Oriented-LastSlot
LL->Flipped Line
M-CELL+nodes
F2L-2E
F2L-3E
F2L-2E+CO
F2L-1 + EO+CP
EOline + 1pair +1E
EOline + 2pair + DBR in place
EOline + 3pair +CO/Permuted
F2L-1 +Pair unoriented
1st L all Crn on D, 3O
Belt + F2L No CP
Belt + F2L No CP + EO / EOCross + F2L No CP
Corners+Belt + EOD
F2L-1+Rpair+CO
F2L-1+pair+CO
LL->EP + NoC3Cycle
3x2x2Block +CP
2x1x1 + CP
D Crn on D
2Faces + CO
2Faces + C + EP / 6Edges perm
EOF2L
F2L-1 -1E +CP+EO / 2GR
2x1x1 + CP + CO (2x2x2)
F2L-2 +2Pair setup +EO / L2S
Roux LB + Crn +Belt / L7E
L3E on S
2GLine
EoPair
EoLine+DL&DR crn on D
EoLine+CP
F2L - D pair
F2L - D pair + O
F2L - D pair + O + U pair / perry
F2L-1 -1E + pair
LRouxBlock + EOLine + CP
Roux + EO + CP
Roux + UL/UR Or in D

Labels:
Corners in G3 +EO/Sep
Opposite colors (x2)
No Opposite colors
5Edg missing + EO
SSC S1+S2
F2L-1C + CO+EO / ZZ-CT
F2L-1E +CO
F2L-1E +EO+CO
group Cp=<U2, D2, F, B, L2, R2, R2U'FB'R2F'BU'R2>
HKPLL
Many prev unlabelled
```


Links to older versions:

V1:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jwynmj0io4n591m/MethodsGraph_big.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mw5r2mjlqbzextd/MethodsGraph_med.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/txshoqre2fbupyv/MethodsGraph_small.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7m9f9vzgfsppb3r/MethodsStepsGraph_big.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbn5dmmo8x76lhh/MethodsStepsGraph_med.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7kyatxhdkhjwg29/MethodsStepsGraph_small.png

V2:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3m7u4oyawj89nyl/MethodsStepsGraphV2_big.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/up7zksltunfjvi8/MethodsStepsGraphV2_med.png

V2.1:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wy9jc8d27bnqxei/MethodsStepsGraphV2.1_big.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ooewnjgqvo6ereb/MethodsStepsGraphV2.1_med.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a7yjkhj62b7tzx7/MethodsStepsGraphV2.1_smaller.png

V2.2
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yksxfdb7x6oinxl/MethodsStepsGraphV2.2_big.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ftzvddiw4lu8gdt/MethodsStepsGraphV2.2_med.png

V2.3:
MethodsStepsGraphV2.3_med.png
MethodsStepsGraphV2.3_big.png

V2.4:
MethodsStepsGraphV2.4_big.png
MethodsStepsGraphV2.4_med.png

These are older changes to V1:


```
Subgroups labeling
Algs restrictions
Added 2x2 methods: OFOTA, SOAP, SS, TCLL, VOP(OLFC,PLFC), BRASS
Added keyhole F2L state
Added ZZ-rainbow (porky v1 v2)
Added ejf2l, bbf2l
Added ZZ-f, ZZ - Profane Koala
Added PLLEF
Added sigle step arrows (solve all)
Snyder method steps
Fixes on guimond,8355,ZZ-d,ZZ-orbit,ZZ-vh,ZZ-blah
Better definition of 180 turns, HTA AHTA methods states
F2L+1LLL steps
Fixes on colors difficulties
More space around "frequently visited" nodes
```

Changes to Version 2.1:

```
Added:
Trim-rice v1 & v2
LC2E
2LCMLL 2-looks
XG / CompoundOLL
JAA method
zz-roux & yu-korick var.
roux-cfop hybrid
PCMS-unpure
Kws-parities and kws2 variation
Shotgun blind
Substeps waterman beginner edges 3+4
F2L to BarOLL
Multikeyhole
Layer Perm Method + 1variation
F2l-1+edges node
blocktega and sortega/brass variations
Ofapel
czz
OSPA (2x2)
petrus+cf
node for "Freeslice F2L"
ladder method
pairs first variations
eg-1 eg-2
"ESSOP"
  partially orient 2x2 crn
More detailed steps on roux, noah cp2.
Kirjava 2algs LL node
Additional state/parities labels
Fix on: CMLL, PCMS, remove cuboid node on EPLL, MGLS names
```

Changes to version V2.2:

```
Many new labels
Human Kociemba better labelling
compacted F2L transitions (removed double F2L)
Collapsed some arrows

Methods/variants Added:
BLL super-beginner: Beginner EO (Dane man)
BLL 3-looks
BLL 4-looks
zz-r
OL4C
SVOLL (sune variant OLL)
MCPOP (belt-like)
LL perm 1st
Noperm OLL
diaper
ZBLBL
Skipper F2L (SF2L)
JJLS
fixed zagorec method, added parity on E
Cuboid nodes
square-1 for 3x3
2-color (EasyNaiveBeginner)
VW+CPLL
Aw method or 23CCLLP5EO5EL3E
PP2SCE or The X method
22LL
FOPP
Pet Rock
NMM
2LL (30 kirjava / 18 generated)
STYP (2x2)
some uncommon LS+LL combinations
IdealSolution (very old)
CMLBCLL
MCOECP
```


The changes for V2.3:

```
Version 2.3 Changes

Layout:
Much improved F2L-1+EO and related states links and distance
Moved up F2L, Cross-1 states
Moved F2L-1E state to right of F2L (close to similar states)
Moved f2l-1+EO close to F2L-1-EO+y
Moved EJF2L state, collapsed CLS state with F2L-1
Moved Heise states up
LL->* labels
More Labels
Collapsed many arrows (shown by a dot)
Shrinked down arrows
Different style for equivalent states arrows
moved zzNielsson close to zz-1 on low-right (10 edges perm state)
Linked similar square-1 and eoline states

Added states:
All Edges perm only state
Uncommond LL->EP+CO state
Unoriented F2L
Navi / CO + PLL+1 states
Pseudo Half cross (2x)
badEOline + BadEOLineRoux
Eoline on L
ZZ-1(Square-1) w/ parities states
2x2x1blocks+EO
SummerVariation
VW-CLS-CPLL
HLS setup
Petrus rotten blocks (2x)
TFL
2x2x2 Block + 2Pairs
1st Layer O w/ opp Colors
1st Layer O w/ opp Colors + EO
Oriented no E edg on D
<U,Uw,R> / <U,Uw,R->R'> (elrog odd F2L EO)
F2L-1E flipped
F2L-1+N/O Pair+2-4EO (SV)
SNAP 3+1 Crn (2x2x2)
EO + U/D color (2x)
UL/UR on D + EO (LSE 25.look)
DF/DB on D + Centers (SL6E)
LBlock+MixedRBlock (2x)
F2L-1E (D) +EO

Added Methods:
Lubix QuickStart - 2look CMLL orient
OLC alias
Boomerang nodes + corners parity state
LL CO,EO,CP,EP combinations easy algs + labels (4 looks)
CLL 2 look / ELL 2 look
KLL / KF2L Pseudo-WV (COALL)
MBLL
Added arrow for 2x2x2 fu    ll solve
Added arrow for God's alg
pcms-var (pairs + 4 D-edges)
pcms-var2 (pairs + 3 D-edges)
Centers last
McM method
Navi method
CO + PLL+1 (navi like)
roux F2B & 'stupidRoux' variations (F2L like)
ZZ-roux badEOline var
Block_CP_EOF2L_2GLL (roux/petrus blocks)
ZooZoo (ZZ+roux2)
ZZ-1(Square-1) method
NCR + beginner (no cube rotations)
Petrus-zz
LPCO
Roux comms (beginner)
Petrus method variant: Rotten 2x2x2 block
TFL/TF2L submethod (F2L var)
SolveOneSide
Odd_f2l_EO <U,Uw,R->R'> (elrog)
MixedRBlock (elrog)

Added Nodes:
CLL (2x2x2)
BLE
more OL4C(OLC) & OCLL-EPP nodes
CAP Cross after pairs
FRULDx252 parts
+1E std LBL  (F2L-1E -> F2L)
'StupidRoux'
rouxCfopHybrid (3rd variation), other zz-roux variations (4th,5th)
F2L w/ <URrLlM>
F2L-1 on EO
F2L-1_+EP (LPEPLL like)
2GLL 2look
VW+L5E ?pseudo?
X-CELL
EOF2L, 8EO (NCR)
EO keyhole
LPCO (WV-like)
Pair+2x2Block on U
WV/SV separation
COLS / ZBCOLS
VH3S (edge control)
VW-CLS-CPLL variation
CPEOLS
NoobHeise
U_Rw_Solve
Phasing+WV
OLS-FE
Full OLS
SV Skyler variation / setup
SNAP (2x2x2)
Add color face to EO
Anti-ZBLL
LSE 2/2.5 looks
SL6E
little changes ZZ-profane koala / ZZ-porky
JTLE nodes

Fixes:
CLS / MGLS
ZZ-d / ZZ-e / ZZ-VH / ZZ-r
L2L4/L2Lk labelling
LC2E node pos
Winter Var state fix
HLS node/state
yu-korick step 4a,4b
pet-rock
JTLE
```

The changes for V2.4:

```
== Version 2.4 changes ==

Added links between far cubes states (less # of long arrows)
Added Nodes legend
Moved legend / bigger
Moved eoline/zz-hta states close to Eo state
Grouped more closely belt states

Methods:
philips_method (double cross)
Pang method
CRY
zz-belt (aka zz-ef) + nodes
COLL-CP1E-L3E + nodes
ox2-px2 + nodes
BowTie + nodes

States:
Cross+Pair
Double cross
Double cross + CO
Double cross + Corners in layer
1st Layer - 1C
Double Cross + 1st layer
1x2x3+CP
Half size cube group <Uw, Rw, Fw>
Square1 Wide CubeShape
LL->Zperm
LL->Hperm
CO+6EP
CO+5EP
Edg 3cycle
Edges Separated on layer
Last 3 edges
CO+8EP
Corners+Belt+EO
Corners+Belt+E Sep + EO
F2L-1+pair+EO+1CO
6 corners missing
6EO + 6 Corners Missing
LL->2 Faces
LL->2 Faces + EO
LL->Bar 3x1x1
LL->Bar 3x1x1 + EO
LL->Bar + Block
LL->Bar + Block + EO
Roux UM -FR
2GLL Sune
LL->CO+EFlip
1st L 2Crn + 2 D Crn on D (rofl)
F2L+WrongCross

Nodes:
+1Eedg (roux blocks)
CF-F2l search (program script)
Added a "Line" node between "Edg Oriented" and "EOline".
Form/insert pair, cross+pair nodes (3x)
LL-CECE-Method nodes / algs (4 steps nodes + 3 shortcuts)
Unordered pairs -> OrderPairs+PLL
8-7cycles_Method
<U,Rw> solve F2L/OLL/PLL steps
1 Roux block -> 1st layer
1 layer + COLL
1st Layer - 1C -> Double Cross + 1st layer
SuneBased CO
Pang nodes
SexyHammer OLL (1 alg)
1-alg OLL
SexyHammer OLLCP (1 alg)
SexyHammer EO pure (1 alg)
SexyHammer CO pure (1 alg)
"Yperm-Like Only" Solve
<Uw,R> Solve
<Rw, Uw, Fw> Solve
Keychain solve
Only clockwise solve
2g F2L+WV last SL
2g F2L+EP last SL
Simplified 2GLL v1
EO->EP->f2l->COLL->PLL
CmLL (preserve 1D edg)
2x2x3 block -> cross-1+3pairs
x2+Solve D edges (E-last)
LL cross (CRY)
CRY-YPerm+setup
FreeFOP (3)
PetrusBlock + 1stLayer
eoline+1st layer+coll
2x42 "COLL" (L4C)
F2L-1+EO->COLL+1
Speed-Heise algs
Line->corners->lse
3x1x1->1LLL(subs)
Roux EO + FR
ZZ-D->2GLL Sune
2FLL/O2FLL/BarLL/OBarLL/BBLL/OBBLL
OLLCP-EP
Anti-PLL
Rofl
Wrong cross
KralVariation(KV)

Links:
2x2x3 block -> cross-1+3pairs
and many others...

Labels:
Added "Beginner CP (Niklas)" Step between "LL->EO+2EP" and "LL->EO+2EP+CP"
Scrambled State have a "Scrambled" Label
Renamed "2x2x2" step to "2x2x2 Block" step
Renamed "2x2x3" step to "2x2x3 Block" step
Removed "F2L-2" Label to "2x2x3 Block" cube state
State before "ZZLL" had a "LL->EO+2EP" Label
State before "PLL subset 9/21" had a "LL->EO+2EP+CO" Label
State before "2GLL (subs)" had a "LL->EO+2EP+CP" Label
State after "F2L+1E" had a "LL->1E(O+P)" Label
1st layer + CO
1st Layer + Corners
Sune 2GLL
ZZ-D
2GLL
....
Many Labels

Fix:
"Add 1 F2L slot (JAA)" node
```


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 15, 2014)

Ooh, this is awesome!
(Well, it could be a bit more "organized", but apart from that it looks awesome already.)

Did you arrange things by hand, or do you have a graph data file?

I've been interested in seeing something like this for a long while. It would be especially interesting to see how many can be characterized using subgroups. In particular, I'd like to see which Thistlethwaite-style solvers are most practical, and if inverting any of them can give a simple random-state scrambler with sufficiently few moves.)
Kirjava was trying to push me to do it, but I ended up focusing on the WRC and alg.cubing.net.

The latter could benefit from a full index of stickerings for different stages. Right now, I just have OLL/PLL/F2L/CLS/ELS/CMLL.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow! This is amazing!!! 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## psi (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm glad someone liked this!



Lucas Garron said:


> Ooh, this is awesome!
> Did you arrange things by hand, or do you have a graph data file?
> 
> It would be especially interesting to see how many can be characterized using subgroups. In particular, I'd like to see which Thistlethwaite-style solvers are most practical, and if inverting any of them can give a simple random-state scrambler with sufficiently few moves.)



I added and arranged everything by hand .
My starting point is just an excel file with notes (mainly to avoid repetitions and tracking purposes), but also that has been compiled manually while searching for information.Then everything has been arranged into vectorial graphic format, the good side of this is I learned some "inkscape" in the process.

I also would be interested in understanding better the differences between HTA-type methods, for instance it has not been easy for me to understand the difference from simple color separation to actual 180 turns scramble(G3) and "redux" methods. I think that representation of such subsets is not rendered well enough in my "cubes". I had also doubts on how to represent 2-gen subgroup and ended showing generic "permuted" cubies. Let alone the possibility to represent other subgroups, it would be very interesting but my knowledge is limited in this field.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2014)

This is very cool, wow! I definitely need to spend some time to take a detailed look at these graphs, there is certainly a lot of data here...


----------



## Athefre (Mar 15, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## psi (Apr 10, 2014)

I have an update to my states graph map, version 2.0.
The main change is that I added subgroups that can define a specific state and I added some labels to indicate the algorithms restrictions that can be applied. Many states are not labeled as I don't know or didn't have time to do yet (any suggestion is welcome).
I plan to add more algs and subgroups, and more organization would be needed.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/3m7u4oyawj89nyl/MethodsStepsGraphV2_big.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/up7zksltunfjvi8/MethodsStepsGraphV2_med.png

Some examples:






These are all the changes:
Subgroups labeling
Algs restrictions
Added 2x2 methods: OFOTA, SOAP, SS, TCLL, VOP(OLFC,PLFC), BRASS
Added keyhole F2L state
Added ZZ-rainbow (porky v1 v2)
Added ejf2l, bbf2l
Added ZZ-f, ZZ - Profane Koala
Added PLLEF
Added sigle step arrows (solve all)
Snyder method steps
Fixes on guimond,8355,ZZ-d,ZZ-orbit,ZZ-vh,ZZ-blah
Better definition of 180 turns, HTA AHTA methods states
F2L+1LLL steps
Fixes on colors difficulties
More space around "frequently visited" nodes


----------



## Renslay (Apr 10, 2014)

psi said:


> I have an update to my states graph map, version 2.0.
> The main change is that I added subgroups that can define a specific state and I added some labels to indicate the algorithms restrictions that can be applied. Many states are not labeled as I don't know or didn't have time to do yet (any suggestion is welcome).
> I plan to add more algs and subgroups, and more organization would be needed.
> 
> ...



Woah. Mindblowing! Must be tons of work...!
It looks pretty awesome, and a bit terrifying at the same time.
I don't know how accurate it is, but I feel there are still plenty of variations which is not on the graph. Like Noah's CP2, which is one of my favorite experimental method.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?41986-Noah-s-CP-Block-Method-2-0
(If you build only one 1x2x3 / left block, there are some really good steps after that, not just the second 1x2x3.)


----------



## psi (Apr 11, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Must be tons of work...!



It's many hours work, yes, but it is spread over many months, adding information gradually so it has not been so hard. When I started I did't plan to reach this "mess". 



Renslay said:


> I don't know how accurate it is, but I feel there are still plenty of variations which is not on the graph. Like Noah's CP2, which is one of my favorite experimental method.



It should be fairly accurate. Noah's CP2 is actually here even if its steps are less "detailed" compared to other methods. But ver 2.1 will come.
Just follow these nodes: Lower-right entry -> Noah2 -> 2E+Roux EO -> 2gen F2L -> 2GLL -> Solved

The problems is that this graph represents only substeps and they can be shared by many main methods. I didn't find a nice way to add also Names/paths of full methods because arrows are already clumped up enough, maybe I will figure out something. If you want to see the set of all names of main methods I collected you can check the links to the other graph https://www.dropbox.com/s/jwynmj0io4n591m/MethodsGraph_big.png on the first post and there you will find Noah's CP2 explicitly, but that graph is even a bigger mess .

If you think some variations / methods are not listed feel free to tell me which ones and I will try to add them.
One thing that is missing for sure is kirjava LL based on combination of 2 simple algs but it is difficult to represent here as it is not based on "defined" states of the cube.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 11, 2014)

Whoa, I cannot believe that I missed this thread, this is awesome!


----------



## szalejot (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome map.
Maybe I will print it and put on wall :-D


----------



## Renslay (Apr 12, 2014)

psi said:


> It's many hours work, yes, but it is spread over many months, adding information gradually so it has not been so hard. When I started I did't plan to reach this "mess".
> 
> 
> It should be fairly accurate. Noah's CP2 is actually here even if its steps are less "detailed" compared to other methods. But ver 2.1 will come.
> Just follow these nodes: Lower-right entry -> Noah2 -> 2E+Roux EO -> 2gen F2L -> 2GLL -> Solved



Indeed there it is! Sorry, I just didn't noticed that.


----------



## psi (Apr 27, 2014)

I did some modifications, bringing map to ver 2.1. As I won't have time to do updates in the next month for sure I decided to post it now.
I added many minor methods/variations, some labels, and some less common "paths" to get to solution. I don't think many methods are missing now.
But arrows are even more clamped up , this is something I would like to change in the future (?).

Anyway this is the full list of updates for v 2.1:

```
Added:
 Trim-rice v1 & v2
 LC2E
 2LCMLL 2-looks
 XG / CompoundOLL
 JAA method
 zz-roux & yu-korick var.
 roux-cfop hybrid
 PCMS-unpure
 Kws-parities and kws2 variation
 Shotgun blind
 Substeps waterman beginner edges 3+4
 F2L to BarOLL
 Multikeyhole
 Layer Perm Method + 1variation
 F2l-1+edges node
 blocktega and sortega/brass variations
 Ofapel
 czz
 OSPA (2x2)
 petrus+cf
 node for "Freeslice F2L"
 ladder method
 pairs first variations
 eg-1 eg-2
 "ESSOP"
  partially orient 2x2 crn
More detailed steps on roux, noah cp2.
Kirjava 2algs LL node
Additional state/parities labels
Fix on: CMLL, PCMS, remove cuboid node on EPLL, MGLS names
```

And these are the links:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wy9jc8d27bnqxei/MethodsStepsGraphV2.1_big.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ooewnjgqvo6ereb/MethodsStepsGraphV2.1_med.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a7yjkhj62b7tzx7/MethodsStepsGraphV2.1_smaller.png


----------



## Dane man (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't believe I missed this thread. This is a fantastic reference for cubers everywhere. Thanks a ton man!

There is a method called JJLS that isn't found there. And there are three of my methods that still haven't been found on there. But BLL is already there, which makes sense because it was just a logic thing to do (at least for me it seemed that way).

Just in case you'll be continuing it.


----------



## psi (Jul 19, 2014)

Dane man said:


> This is a fantastic reference for cubers everywhere. Thanks a ton man!


I'm glad you find it useful. On the first instance I did it exactly to have a personal reference about the ton of methods popping up.



Dane man said:


> There is a method called JJLS that isn't found there. And there are three of my methods that still haven't been found on there. But BLL is already there, which makes sense because it was just a logic thing to do (at least for me it seemed that way).
> Just in case you'll be continuing it.



I'm still updating it time to time, and rearranging things. Actually the last version I have is the 2.2 which hasn't been published yet and already has these additions:

```
BLL super-beginner: Beginner EO (Dane man)
BLL 3-looks
BLL 4-looks
zz-r
OL4C
compacted F2L transitions
SVOLL (sune variant OLL)
MCPOP (belt-like)
LL perm 1st
Noperm OLL
Human Kociemba better labelling
```
I will soon check these methods you pointed out. Actually, with the exception of BLL, they are missing. Plus I have other methods in mind to add. These are the changes already planned:

```
EasyNaiveBeginner method
square-1 for 3x3
diaper (dane man)
ZBLBL
Skipper F2L (SF2L)
JJLS
LS+LL combinations
```

And I have to say I never had time to fully scan The-New-Method-Substep-Concept-Idea-Thread which maybe has other methods to add.

So expect updates on the next weeks.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 19, 2014)

I find it extremelly useful, seeing the tons of different methods and strategies to reach that single goal...

I am really amazed all the work and effort you put into these graphs! Thank you!


----------



## martinss (Jul 22, 2014)

Your map is relly impressive and you must be very patient.
So, my main method is _Cross + F2L + EOLL + OCLL + CPLL + EPLL_ (called CFOP with 4 looks Last Layer, I'm learning new PLLs sometime)

What's the diference between pictures after _Xcross+2pairs adv keyhole_ and _Xcross+F2L-1(Snyder)_? If they are the same, why not merge them? (Wouldn't it be more tidy if all same pictures are fused ?)


----------



## Dane man (Jul 22, 2014)

martinss said:


> Your map is relly impressive and you must be very patient.
> So, my main method is _Cross + F2L + EOLL + OCLL + CPLL + EPLL_ (called CFOP with 4 looks Last Layer, I'm learning new PLLs sometime)
> 
> What's the diference between pictures after _Xcross+2pairs adv keyhole_ and _Xcross+F2L-1(Snyder)_? If they are the same, why not merge them? (Wouldn't it be more tidy if all same pictures are fused ?)



I don't think so. There are just to many states/methods for it to be readable it all the "same" images were put together. I imagine it would be extremely difficult to follow and organize if all the starting images were the same image.

And besides, it'd be more work than what he's already done.


----------



## psi (Jul 22, 2014)

martinss said:


> Your map is relly impressive and you must be very patient.
> 
> What's the diference between pictures after _Xcross+2pairs adv keyhole_ and _Xcross+F2L-1(Snyder)_? If they are the same, why not merge them? (Wouldn't it be more tidy if all same pictures are fused ?)



(Thank you).

When I started I didn't want to repeat states, intent was to keep them unique and just to link them. This quickly became impossible especially for the start image, arrows would be so much more clumped (and they already are now) and some would travel all along the graph. I'm trying to minimize arrows length and keep similar states close. Currently almost no state is repeated (except starting ones) and when it happens (or they are almost equal) a double arrow links them.
About the F2L-1 states you are right, they're the same, but if you see upcoming changes you will notice a "compacted F2L transitions" which means I have collapsed many transitions on same image. But I still have have a double F2L-1 and i'm unsure if it will stay or not (I need some space so it may go.)


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 22, 2014)

Beautiful work (this is the first time I've actually looked at your map-I downloaded the large image of v2.1). I think this image alone is enough to explain to those who only know how to solve the cube using the beginner's layer-by-layer method just how much more out there there is to learn. I bet Kirjava has had this chart floating around in his brain for a while but just never thought to do what you did. My hat's off to you!

I'm not a speedsolver, but just seeing this map makes me want to post it on my wall, just as szalejot said! So beautiful.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 22, 2014)

cmowla said:


> Beautiful work (this is the first time I've actually looked at your map-I downloaded the large image of v2.1). I think this image alone is enough to explain to those who only know how to solve the cube using the beginner's layer-by-layer method just how much more out there there is to learn. I bet Kirjava has had this chart floating around in his brain for a while but just never thought to do what you did. My hat's off to you!
> 
> I'm not a speedsolver, but just seeing this map makes me want to post it on my wall, just as szalejot said! So beautiful.



I also personally would make it as a "must read / watch / examine it" for everyone who claims to invent a new method.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice work! Great way to depict the multitude of possible methods there are.

This kind of data is ideal for representation in an ontology. Once expressed an ontology, it could be visualised using a number of alternative tools (some with interactivity). It would also be possible to implement a range of queries on the data. For example, to find all possible sub-steps to solve from a particular state, or all possible sub-steps that could be used to reach a particular state. If other metadata such as move counts, cube rotations, *-gen, visibility of unsolved pieces were added, it could be used to to suggest methods that are optimised according to your specific preferences.


----------



## psi (Jul 23, 2014)

Cride5 said:


> This kind of data is ideal for representation in an ontology. Once expressed an ontology, it could be visualised using a number of alternative tools (some with interactivity). It would also be possible to implement a range of queries on the data. For example, to find all possible sub-steps to solve from a particular state, or all possible sub-steps that could be used to reach a particular state. If other metadata such as move counts, cube rotations, *-gen, visibility of unsolved pieces were added, it could be used to to suggest methods that are optimised according to your specific preferences.



This would be interesting, one thing that is totally lacking is interactivity. Even if I would like it I had no idea of how to do it. What do you mean with "tools", do you have something practical in mind that could represent such graphs giving maybe some interactivity to manipulate them? Not that I have time for that yet, but i'm curious.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 27, 2014)

For representing the data itself as an ontology I would recommend using Protégé. Its an ontology editor with some basic ontology visualisation plugins. Once you have your data represented as an ontology there are quite a lot of tools available for querying and visualising the data. See: http://wiki.opensemanticframework.or...Ontology_Tools

If you're not comfortable ontologies you could generalise the data as a directed graph, and use any of the available graph visualisation software. If you choose this approach the format of the data you need to create would be dependent on the visualisation tool you're using. The D3 library has a few nice examples of interactive graph visualisation in JavaScript. See: http://d3js.org/


----------



## psi (Jul 27, 2014)

Cride5 said:


> For representing the data itself as an ontology I would recommend using Protégé. Its an ontology editor with some basic ontology visualisation plugins. Once you have your data represented as an ontology there are quite a lot of tools available for querying and visualising the data. See: http://wiki.opensemanticframework.or...Ontology_Tools
> 
> If you're not comfortable ontologies you could generalise the data as a directed graph, and use any of the available graph visualisation software. If you choose this approach the format of the data you need to create would be dependent on the visualisation tool you're using. The D3 library has a few nice examples of interactive graph visualisation in JavaScript. See: http://d3js.org/




Ouch, there's so much out there ... ! It looks to me ontology approach is more generic and powerful but requires also some basic "knowledge" and effort.
Some examples of the graphs produced by D3 lib are really impressive! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## psi (Jul 28, 2014)

*A rubik's cube methods and states map - Version 2.2*

Ok, here is the update, graph is at version 2.2 now.

I added many minor methods/variations (some have been signaled to me), one method I thought of (maybe I will publish it), many labels, and I tried to compact some arrows (still work to do there). Many other improvements would be possible.
(I left out "bubbles" graph, it also got the new nodes and is at v2.2 but last changes are not so useful).

Links:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yksxfdb7x6oinxl/MethodsStepsGraphV2.2_big.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ftzvddiw4lu8gdt/MethodsStepsGraphV2.2_med.png

Changes for V2.2:

```
Many new labels
Human Kociemba better labelling
compacted F2L transitions (removed double F2L)
Collapsed some arrows

Methods/variants Added:
BLL super-beginner: Beginner EO (Dane man)
BLL 3-looks
BLL 4-looks
zz-r	
OL4C
SVOLL (sune variant OLL)
MCPOP (belt-like)
LL perm 1st
Noperm OLL
diaper
ZBLBL
Skipper F2L (SF2L)
JJLS
fixed zagorec method, added parity on E
Cuboid nodes
square-1 for 3x3
2-color (EasyNaiveBeginner)
VW+CPLL
Aw method or 23CCLLP5EO5EL3E
PP2SCE or The X method
22LL
FOPP
Pet Rock
NMM
2LL (30 kirjava / 18 generated)
STYP (2x2)
some uncommon LS+LL combinations
IdealSolution (very old)
CMLBCLL
MCOECP
```


----------



## martinss (Jul 31, 2014)

psi said:


> Ok, here is the update, graph is at version 2.2 now.



With this update, your map is still really awesome ! You did a beautifull work ! Did you already find some ideas for the next update ? What about putting the F2L step a little more on the top or adding an arrow called "God's algorithm" just between the scrambled and the solve state ? Will you share the original file too ?


----------



## Renslay (Jul 31, 2014)

I think you should add more end nodes / solved states. That might decrease the level of the chaos there.


----------



## Dane man (Jul 31, 2014)

>V 2.2

Dude this is awesome. And to see that you have the ideal solution made me smile. Perhaps the oldest published solution has finally received it's recognition. 

I've got a few more new methods that I'm developing, but I'm still working on them. We'll see what happens.

Thanks for this tool though, it's great for exploration.


----------



## psi (Aug 1, 2014)

martinss said:


> Did you already find some ideas for the next update ?



Well, there are still some sub methods that are popping up, some that could be detailed better with algorithms or split, and some that I may have missed on threads.
I already have something noted down:


```
2look CMLL
OLC alias
Boomerang nodes + corners parity state
god's alg
BLE
Missing all Edg perm only state
some other....
```
Additional cleaning on arrows would be nice, I would also like to fix colors on sub methods nodes and add a legend.
Another idea that is floating somewhere is to add another layer to the drawing for arrows of main/full methods, this would allow to generate a second image dedicated to them, but I don't know yet if this idea will make it.




martinss said:


> What about putting the F2L step a little more on the top or adding an arrow called "God's algorithm" just between the scrambled and the solve state ?


Good idea, and for sure that state should go up, but before that I would like to collapse some arrows.



martinss said:


> Will you share the original file too ?


This may happen in the future if I decide to stop updating. I could release svgs of the cubes states but there's no point as they can be easily generated by VisualCube.



Renslay said:


> I think you should add more end nodes / solved states. That might decrease the level of the chaos there.


I thought about that but the most "solved" states are all logically close to the solved one while entry points are spread around. At the moment I prefer to collapse arrows go get rid of chaos, then maybe I will also duplicate end nodes.
After your good feedback I felt sorry when I noticed your "Boomerang" method nodes were still missing, I added that to the todo list .


----------



## Renslay (Aug 1, 2014)

psi said:


> After your good feedback I felt sorry when I noticed your "Boomerang" method nodes were still missing, I added that to the todo list .



Aw, thank you.  See, it didn't even cross my mind...


----------



## martinss (Aug 2, 2014)

psi said:


> ```
> 2look CMLL
> OLC alias
> Boomerang nodes + corners parity state
> ...



Why not add an arrow called "Solve as a 2x2x2 cube" just between the scrambled and the Corners-solved state ? Or add all 2x2x2 methods between this states (I found [WIKI]Category:2x2x2_beginner_methods[/WIKI], [WIKI]Category:2x2x2_speedsolving_methods[/WIKI] and [WIKI]Category:2x2x2_methods[/WIKI] in the wiki) ?


----------



## psi (Aug 2, 2014)

martinss said:


> Why not add an arrow called "Solve as a 2x2x2 cube" just between the scrambled and the Corners-solved state ? Or add all 2x2x2 methods between this states (I found [WIKI]Category:2x2x2_beginner_methods[/WIKI], [WIKI]Category:2x2x2_speedsolving_methods[/WIKI] and [WIKI]Category:2x2x2_methods[/WIKI] in the wiki) ?



2x2x2 Methods are already there. Lower right part of graph mainly contains all the methods that you linked, even if it is not explicitly mentioned as "2x2x2 solve". The arrow going directly there can make it ...


----------



## martinss (Aug 5, 2014)

psi said:


> martinss said:
> 
> 
> > Why not add an arrow called "Solve as a 2x2x2 cube" just between the scrambled and the Corners-solved state ? Or add all 2x2x2 methods between those states (I found [WIKI]Category:2x2x2_beginner_methods[/WIKI], [WIKI]Category:2x2x2_speedsolving_methods[/WIKI] and [WIKI]Category:2x2x2_methods[/WIKI] in the wiki) ?
> ...


Oh, sorry, I was just looking at the other Corners-solved state (the one without the centers). 
After the cross, some people do 3 corners of the first layer then 3 edges (keyhole) then the last first layer corner and then the last edge with the standart layer by layer method. I don't see the last transition on the map...


----------



## psi (Aug 5, 2014)

martinss said:


> Oh, sorry, I was just looking at the other Corners-solved state (the one without the centers).


Well, I took some "questionable" freedom on this state (as in other duplicate/similar states). Many 2x2x2 methods should link directly to the corners only state *without* centers, but for simplicity they are linked to the other one. This is the reason such states are linked by a double arrow with a "centers" node explaining how to pass from one to another. Double linked states are frequently treated as "same" in this graph even if they are not exactly identical.



martinss said:


> After the cross, some people do 3 corners of the first layer then 3 edges (keyhole) then the last first layer corner and then the last edge with the standart layer by layer method. I don't see the last transition on the map...


This will be added, you are right. I have some notes about other minor sub-methods (X-CELL) that would need such states or similar.


----------



## Dane man (Aug 7, 2014)

I think you put the label for LC2E in the wrong place (at least from how I understand the method). And you've got two big red question marks on the spot where the label should be. To find the label "Finish Left + 2E (LC2E)", follow the "Solve white (Ortega)" arrow from the top right starting cube. The label found on the bottom right of that cube should go on the question marks two cubes to the right of that.

Also, you've mixed L2L4 and L2Lk. Starting from the "First Layer" cube, follow "FL + CO", then "FR + CP" to the cube with incorrect labeling. The "L2E (L2L4, LC2E)" arrow should be "L2E (L2Lk, LC2E)". The "FL + EO" arrow is from the L2L4 method (as is the "L5E" arrow further up that path).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bubtore (Aug 7, 2014)

That's the most amazing map I have ever seen !

For my part I would like you to add this (I did not come up with the concept but made the list of Algorithms for it):
http://forum.francocube.com/topic11579.html
http://www.speedcubers.de/showthread.php?tid=11824

So basically what you do is :

1.
- whatever you can start with as long as you end up with a F2L-1E (so Cross-1E, 4 Pairs; 2x2x2 to 2x2x3 and then 2 Pairs; 2 Roux Blocks+1E; and so on ...)
- CLL
- Keyhole EO
- EPLL

2.
- Cross-1E
- 3 F2L Pairs (you could start with 2x2x2 (or 1x2x3) to 2x2x3 too)
- Creating the fourth pair but not insert it
- LPCO (Last-Pair and Corner Orientation, you could do WV but I have done special list because the FD egde is free and some Algorithms become shorter)
- Keyhole EO
- PLL

I hope I haven't done any mistakes in the description (or that you found the method and it is actually in the map).
Good Luck for adding these new Substeps !

(I have already the next method in mind which I thought about some time ago)


----------



## psi (Aug 7, 2014)

Dane man said:


> I think you put the label for LC2E in the wrong place (at least from how I understand the method). And you've got two big red question marks on the spot where the label should be. To find the label "Finish Left + 2E (LC2E)", follow the "Solve white (Ortega)" arrow from the top right starting cube. The label found on the bottom right of that cube should go on the question marks two cubes to the right of that.
> 
> Also, you've mixed L2L4 and L2Lk. Starting from the "First Layer" cube, follow "FL + CO", then "FR + CP" to the cube with incorrect labeling. The "L2E (L2L4, LC2E)" arrow should be "L2E (L2Lk, LC2E)". The "FL + EO" arrow is from the L2L4 method (as is the "L5E" arrow further up that path).
> 
> Hope that helps.



You are right, everything fixed. But I have again a moderate amount of info to add so update will come later.
It helps :tu.


----------



## psi (Aug 13, 2014)

Bubtore said:


> For my part I would like you to add this (I did not come up with the concept but made the list of Algorithms for it):
> http://forum.francocube.com/topic11579.html
> http://www.speedcubers.de/showthread.php?tid=11824
> 
> ...



The method n. 1 is basically in the map as the F2L-1E state is present, just the node for "Keyhole EO" is missing, I already added it.
Method n. 2 (LPCO) is missing and I will add it.


----------



## psi (Aug 31, 2014)

*Update to V2.3*

I have a significant update.
I scanned all the The-New-Method-Substep-Concept-Idea-Thread and found out that people enjoy to try the most obscure methods. Anyway I added them all to the map.

I've also made all arrows thinner to clear some space and collapsed them. The result is that many parts are now less clumped up, but due to the mass of sub-methods other parts are now "a mess". For example i'm not happy of the amount of nodes around "3x2x2 block + EO". I hope to have time to rearrange and make space in the future.
Also many similar states are now close (all last slot state for example).

This is it:
MethodsStepsGraphV2.3_med.png
MethodsStepsGraphV2.3_big.png

The full changes are here:

```
Version 2.3 Changes

Layout:
Much improved F2L-1+EO and related states links and distance
Moved up F2L, Cross-1 states
Moved F2L-1E state to right of F2L (close to similar states)
Moved f2l-1+EO close to F2L-1-EO+y
Moved EJF2L state, collapsed CLS state with F2L-1
Moved Heise states up
LL->* labels
More Labels
Collapsed many arrows (shown by a dot)
Shrinked down arrows
Different style for equivalent states arrows
moved zzNielsson close to zz-1 on low-right (10 edges perm state)
Linked similar square-1 and eoline states

Added states:
All Edges perm only state
Uncommond LL->EP+CO state
Unoriented F2L
Navi / CO + PLL+1 states
Pseudo Half cross (2x)
badEOline + BadEOLineRoux
Eoline on L
ZZ-1(Square-1) w/ parities states
2x2x1blocks+EO
SummerVariation
VW-CLS-CPLL
HLS setup
Petrus rotten blocks (2x)
TFL
2x2x2 Block + 2Pairs
1st Layer O w/ opp Colors
1st Layer O w/ opp Colors + EO
Oriented no E edg on D
<U,Uw,R> / <U,Uw,R->R'> (elrog odd F2L EO)
F2L-1E flipped
F2L-1+N/O Pair+2-4EO (SV)
SNAP 3+1 Crn (2x2x2)
EO + U/D color (2x)
UL/UR on D + EO (LSE 25.look)
DF/DB on D + Centers (SL6E)
LBlock+MixedRBlock (2x)
F2L-1E (D) +EO

Added Methods:
Lubix QuickStart - 2look CMLL orient
OLC alias
Boomerang nodes + corners parity state
LL CO,EO,CP,EP combinations easy algs + labels (4 looks)
CLL 2 look / ELL 2 look
KLL / KF2L Pseudo-WV (COALL)
MBLL
Added arrow for 2x2x2 full solve
Added arrow for God's alg
pcms-var (pairs + 4 D-edges)
pcms-var2 (pairs + 3 D-edges)
Centers last 
McM method
Navi method 
CO + PLL+1 (navi like)
roux F2B & 'stupidRoux' variations (F2L like)
ZZ-roux badEOline var
Block_CP_EOF2L_2GLL (roux/petrus blocks)
ZooZoo (ZZ+roux2)
ZZ-1(Square-1) method
NCR + beginner (no cube rotations)
Petrus-zz
LPCO
Roux comms (beginner)
Petrus method variant: Rotten 2x2x2 block
TFL/TF2L submethod (F2L var)
SolveOneSide
Odd_f2l_EO <U,Uw,R->R'> (elrog)
MixedRBlock (elrog)

Added Nodes:
CLL (2x2x2)
BLE
more OL4C(OLC) & OCLL-EPP nodes
CAP Cross after pairs
FRULDx252 parts
+1E std LBL  (F2L-1E -> F2L)
'StupidRoux'
rouxCfopHybrid (3rd variation), other zz-roux variations (4th,5th)
F2L w/ <URrLlM>
F2L-1 on EO
F2L-1_+EP (LPEPLL like)
2GLL 2look
VW+L5E ?pseudo?
X-CELL
EOF2L, 8EO (NCR)
EO keyhole
LPCO (WV-like)
Pair+2x2Block on U
WV/SV separation
COLS / ZBCOLS
VH3S (edge control)
VW-CLS-CPLL variation
CPEOLS
NoobHeise
U_Rw_Solve
Phasing+WV
OLS-FE
Full OLS
SV Skyler variation / setup
SNAP (2x2x2)
Add color face to EO
Anti-ZBLL
LSE 2/2.5 looks
SL6E
little changes ZZ-profane koala / ZZ-porky
JTLE nodes

Fixes:
CLS / MGLS
ZZ-d / ZZ-e / ZZ-VH / ZZ-r
L2L4/L2Lk labelling
LC2E node pos
Winter Var state fix
HLS node/state
yu-korick step 4a,4b
pet-rock
JTLE
```

Enjoy if you dare to open it.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2014)

For interactivity, how about just a simple web page showing the current state and its successor states and you click on one to go there?


----------



## psi (Sep 1, 2014)

Stefan said:


> For interactivity, how about just a simple web page showing the current state and its successor states and you click on one to go there?



Well, yes, this could be a good start. In any case you need to encode at some level all relashionship data and this is missing (I have only an excel file and the image atm). Also, my "web application" designer skills would need to be improved  (this could be a good chance).

But I have to say that I found nice to have also the "whole picture" showing the size of all the data and, as someone said, it makes for a good wall poster .
One big problem for any "user" is the information retrieval, I can search for it, having the source svg, but I understand that if someone wants to know if something is there he has no easy task.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice!

As for the image, I would enlarge the keys and the title. Especially the title - just like on a poster, it must be huge, so you can read it even from the end of your room. There is a lot of space on the top left quater.


----------



## psi (Sep 1, 2014)

Renslay said:


> As for the image, I would enlarge the keys and the title. Especially the title - just like on a poster, it must be huge, so you can read it even from the end of your room. There is a lot of space on the top left quarter.



I realized the same, one minute after posting it by zooming out fully. Damn . That top left blank area needs justice, all x-image size would become shorter!


----------



## martinss (Sep 2, 2014)

psi said:


> Stefan said:
> 
> 
> > For interactivity, how about just a simple web page showing the current state and its successor states and you click on one to go there?
> ...



What about creating a new wiki page for each cube state/picture with the sub-group (as <F,R,U> for the [WIKI]2x2x2 Block state[/WIKI]), the transitions (the steps) to the next states (as [WIKI]XCross[/WIKI]) and the next steps (as [WIKI]F2L-3 state[/WIKI]) ?
Shouldn't it be easier han creating a new web page/ a web application ?

The spoiler is just an example.


Spoiler



*2x2x2 Block state*
The "2x2x2 Block state" is a common state of the cube during solves, especially in [WIKI]FMC[/WIKI].
The group of this state is <F,R,U>.







Previous State
The previous state of this one is the [WIKI]Scrambled state[/WIKI]. Use the [WIKI]Create a 2x2x2 step[/WIKI] to have the "2x2x2 Block state"

Next States
Use the [WIKI]Xcross[/WIKI] step to have the [WIKI]F2L-3 state[/WIKI]. This is the most common transition.
Use the [WIKI]Extend to a 2x2x3 step[/WIKI] to have the [WIKI]2x2x3 Block state[/WIKI].
...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2014)

martinss said:


> What about creating a new wiki page for each cube state/picture with the sub-group (as <F,R,U> for the [WIKI]2x2x2 Block state[/WIKI]), the transitions (the steps) to the next states (as [WIKI]XCross[/WIKI]) and the next steps (as [WIKI]F2L-3 state[/WIKI]) ?
> Shouldn't it be easier han creating a new web page/ a web application ?



Seems rather laborious. Unless you write a program to create all these wiki pages, and then that's against the point of a wiki. And more work than just writing a non-wiki application.


----------



## psi (Sep 2, 2014)

martinss said:


> What about creating a new wiki page for each cube state/picture with the sub-group (as <F,R,U> for the [WIKI]2x2x2 Block state[/WIKI]), the transitions (the steps) to the next states (as [WIKI]XCross[/WIKI]) and the next steps (as [WIKI]F2L-3 state[/WIKI]) ?
> Shouldn't it be easier han creating a new web page/ a web application ?





Stefan said:


> Seems rather laborious. Unless you write a program to create all these wiki pages, and then that's against the point of a wiki. And more work than just writing a non-wiki application.



Having wiki pages for all states and 'especially' methods would be nice as I guess around 50% of the methods can't be found on current wiki (but they are also minor methods variations). Translating graph to wiki is for sure easy but it's also tedious, as Stefan said, and at the end you do not have so much interactivity, the only thing that would really benefit from this would be the search function and the generic documentation links one can add. But I would still consider a collection of linked wiki pages somewhat "static".
Don't get me wrong, I would really like these pages to exist, but anyone can add them. He has just to create pages following the graph. (Volunteers ? ).

Interactivity that I would like is similar to what you can find on D3 lib examples: http://d3js.org/


----------



## martinss (Sep 5, 2014)

Here are some ideas:

Scrambled State may have a "Scrambled" Label
Rename "2x2x2" step to "2x2x2 Block" step
Rename "2x2x3" step to "2x2x3 Block" step
Remove "F2L-2" Label to "2x2x3 Block" cube state
Beginners may treat EOLine as two steps: EO+Line. Add a step between "Edg Oriented" and "EOline". This step's name could be "Line" (and Set use only this subgroup: <R, U, L, D, F2, B2>)
Add "Cross+1" Step between "Scrambled" and a new "Cross+1" state (cross+1 c/e pair != Xcross)
State before "ZZLL" may have a "LL->EO+2EP" Label
State before "PLL subset 9/21" may have a "LL->EO+2EP+CO" Label
State before "2GLL (subs)" may have a "LL->EO+2EP+CP" Label
Add "Beginner CP (Niklas)" Step between "LL->EO+2EP" and "LL->EO+2EP+CP"
State after "F2L+1E" may have a "LL->1E(O+P)" Label


----------



## psi (Sep 6, 2014)

Everything fine, will do, (I know some states are missing labels, some are just "odd" but other as you pointed out are needed).
Just I don't fully get this:


martinss said:


> Here are some ideas:
> 
> Add "Cross+1" Step between "Scrambled" and a new "Cross+1" state (cross+1 c/e pair != Xcross)


What do you mean with "Cross+1" state? What should contain that state? A cross plus a c/e pair inserted in wrong spot or not inserted at all? Or a cross plus only one corner?


----------



## martinss (Sep 6, 2014)

psi said:


> What do you mean with "Cross+1" state? What should contain that state? A cross plus a c/e pair inserted in wrong spot or not inserted at all? Or a cross plus only one corner?


I'm not sure of the name but I mean a c/e pair not inserted at all. During inspection, if you see you (can) have a c/e pair, you just try not to break it while making the cross. (To anybody: Is that right ?)


----------



## psi (Sep 6, 2014)

martinss said:


> I'm not sure of the name but I mean a c/e pair not inserted at all. During inspection, if you see you (can) have a c/e pair, you just try not to break it while making the cross. (To anybody: Is that right ?)


OK.


----------



## martinss (Sep 7, 2014)

martinss said:


> Here are some ideas:
> 
> Scrambled State may have a "Scrambled" Label
> Rename "2x2x2" step to "2x2x2 Block" step
> ...



+
"Add 1 F2L slot (JAA)" after F2L-2 (at the very top of the picture) : the substep should go to "F2L-1" instead of "1st Layer-1C"
Colors of the lines (Yellow=Last slot, Blue=Corners...) aren't very useful : we just have to look at the cubes pictures around the step. Won't it be better to change (For instance : Yellow for a speedcubing substep, Blue for a blind substep, Green for Speed Blind, Red for Fewest Move Challenge, Brown for One Hand solving, Pink for Feet solving, ...) ?


----------



## psi (Sep 8, 2014)

martinss said:


> +
> Colors of the lines (Yellow=Last slot, Blue=Corners...) aren't very useful : we just have to look at the cubes pictures around the step. Won't it be better to change (For instance : Yellow for a speedcubing substep, Blue for a blind substep, Green for Speed Blind, Red for Fewest Move Challenge, Brown for One Hand solving, Pink for Feet solving, ...) ?


Well, maybe they are not so useful but at least they are "consistent". I don't think i want to lose all that info changing arrows color.
What is less consistent and somewhat random is the color of the name steps, especially inner the color (outline is meant for difficulty). Maybe that could encode the categories that you listed even if i'm not sure it is easy to define distinct categories for all steps. Also on OH categories I have close to zero knowledge.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow! I admire your integrity to follow through with this idea of yours! One question; what's the difference between the medium and big graph? I can only see that some colors are more opaque


----------



## psi (Sep 9, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> Wow! I admire your integrity to follow through with this idea of yours! One question; what's the difference between the medium and big graph? I can only see that some colors are more opaque


The only difference is ... the size . This means that on big image you have double the resolution (XxY pixel and thus MBytes), allowing you to zoom in more and see the details (especially text). If you see different colors this is probably due to the viewer you are using (windows?) that at different zoom levels make some artifact or false colors. At full zoom level (1:1) you should have the same colors on both images.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 9, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> Wow! I admire your integrity to follow through with this idea of yours! One question; what's the difference between the medium and big graph? I can only see that some colors are more opaque



The resolution (image size). Try to zoom into both images, you'll see.

Edit: ninja'd.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 9, 2014)

psi said:


> The only difference is ... the size . This means that on big image you have double the resolution (XxY pixel and thus MBytes), allowing you to zoom in more and see the details (especially text). If you see different colors this is probably due to the viewer you are using (windows?) that at different zoom levels make some artifact or false colors. At full zoom level (1:1) you should have the same colors on both images.


Okay. So is the text still readable on the medium one? I'm not at a computer for a while and can't check.


Renslay said:


> The resolution (image size). Try to zoom into both images, you'll see.
> 
> Edit: ninja'd.


Lol


----------



## psi (Sep 9, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> Okay. So is the text still readable on the medium one? I'm not at a computer for a while and can't check.


It is, 99% of nodes. Only one which uses font with size=6 is barely readable on medium size img. I'll have to increase that.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 9, 2014)

psi said:


> It is, 99% of nodes. Only one which uses font with size=6 is barely readable on medium size img. I'll have to increase that.


Oh okay. I'm planing on printing it out so I can examine it, I find it easier to process lots of info when I see it all, instead of having parts off the screen


----------



## psi (Sep 9, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> Oh okay. I'm planing on printing it out so I can examine it, I find it easier to process lots of info when I see it all, instead of having parts off the screen


If you need to print it I highly encourage you to get the bigger version. Even that is not so big for the purpose of printing, medium has 90dpi while big has 180dpi. I could actually generate also a bigger image from the source svg if you need, but size on disk would skyrocket.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 9, 2014)

psi said:


> If you need to print it I highly encourage you to get the bigger version. Even that is not so big for the purpose of printing, medium has 90dpi while big has 180dpi. I could actually generate also a bigger image from the source svg if you need, but size on disk would skyrocket.


I managed to get the big image to tile onto multiple pages with the program PosteRazor. It has high enough quality for the size I want. After I find a color printer to use, and make it, I'll post a pic here of it!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2014)

psi said:


> If you need to print it I highly encourage you to get the bigger version. Even that is not so big for the purpose of printing, medium has 90dpi while big has 180dpi. I could actually generate also a bigger image from the source svg if you need, but size on disk would skyrocket.



Am I misunderstanding something, or do you want to somehow force him to print it 84.5"x40.2" (215cm x 102cm)?


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Am I misunderstanding something, or do you want to somehow force him to print it 84.5"x40.2" (215cm x 102cm)?


Where did you get those numbers?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Sep 10, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> Where did you get those numbers?



the size of the image in pixels divided by the dpi.
15210/180=84.5
7238/180=40.2


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 10, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> the size of the image in pixels divided by the dpi.
> 15210/180=84.5
> 7238/180=40.2


Oh ok


----------



## psi (Sep 10, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Am I misunderstanding something, or do you want to somehow force him to print it 84.5"x40.2" (215cm x 102cm)?


I think usually printers are using higher resolutions nowadays (normally >360 and about 600 i think is the common value), this means the above values have to be divided by 4 getting around an A3 format. For sure I won't force him to use exactly the nominal res of 180 , that actually was coming from inkscape and I didn't even notice the result was so big .
Point is that in our company we are printing by default at 1440 dpi so i'm used to these high values when I think about "printing dpi".


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 10, 2014)

psi said:


> I think usually printers are using higher resolutions nowadays (normally >360 and about 600 i think is the common value), this means the above values have to be divided by 4 getting around an A3 format. For sure I won't force him to use exactly the nominal res of 180 , that actually was coming from inkscape and I didn't even notice the result was so big .
> Point is that in our company we are printing by default at 1440 dpi so i'm used to these high values when I think about "printing dpi".



By dpi, do you mean 'dots per inch'?


----------



## psi (Sep 10, 2014)

Chenkar said:


> By dpi, do you mean 'dots per inch'?


Exactly.
Inkscape produces vectorial images and when you export them as png you have to supply the dpi to get the pixel of the bitmap image exported. When you print an image you substantially do the opposite process pixel->inches and the dpi defines the print density. The image I generated used 180dpi but the printed dpi can (should) be higher. Otherwise you would get such big images as Stefan said.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 10, 2014)

psi said:


> Exactly.
> Inkscape produces vectorial images and when you export them as png you have to supply the dpi to get the pixel of the bitmap image exported. When you print an image you substantially do the opposite process pixel->inches and the dpi defines the print density. The image I generated used 180dpi but the printed dpi can (should) be higher. Otherwise you would get such big images as Stefan said.


Ok. Well I'm making mine just under 66"x36" (for the overlap of the 81/2x11s) just so I am able to read the text, follow lines, and fit it nicely on my wall lol


----------



## Dane man (Oct 20, 2014)

This is awesome. I have noticed that someone is adding "states" to the wiki, which is actually cool for exploring the map in a computer type way.


----------



## martinss (Mar 14, 2015)

martinss said:


> Here are some ideas:
> 
> Scrambled State may have a "Scrambled" Label
> Rename "2x2x2" step to "2x2x2 Block" step
> ...


+ 
* Add the Pang Method.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 14, 2015)

How are you doing this?
Are you storing this in some sort of graph db?


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 15, 2015)

martinss said:


> +
> * Add the Pang Method.



All variants of the Pang Method are already in there.


----------



## psi (Mar 15, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> How are you doing this?
> Are you storing this in some sort of graph db?



Sadly I have no db. Inside the thread there has been a discussion on how would be nice to generate these graphs automatically from underlying data, but atm is not possible.
I only have an excel file but it is very row and it doesn't contain all the data that is in the graph, graph now is more rich.

I did this by hand / inkscape.



supercavitation said:


> All variants of the Pang Method are already in there.


States of the method are actually there, but the nodes and the transition with labels were missing. I've added them.
I have a bunch of updates already done and others pending but lately have close to zero time to my dedicate to this 'hobby'.
Update will come but don't know when yet.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 15, 2015)

psi said:


> I did this by hand / inkscape.



Holy *[insert expletive of choice]* !!

This is awesome!


----------



## Bubtore (Apr 25, 2015)

Well, I couldn't find two (and even some more variations) slightly different LL states (and therefore substeps for the LL) on the map, so I thought I could post them here:

One is to do a second face after the F2L (as the state after the R F U R2 U' R F' R U R' U' R2 scramble does, it's 107 algs) and then solve the rest (another 142 algs, I would call it the 2 faces last layer ''2FLLs''). However, if you do VHLS beforehand, you're only left with 53 and 35 algs, since EO is already done (let's say O2FLL for that) !

On the other hand, you could directly build a 1x1x3 Block on the LL (like this : R U' L' U R' U2 L F U2 F' L' U L, but ... it's 215 cases), nevertheless there will only be 70 cases of these ''BarLLs''. Like for 2FLLs you can also do VHLS first so you would only have 35 and 50 cases to learn, which is already an affordable method (OBarLL).

Finally, if you combine this 1x1x3 bar with the 2x2 block on the LL, you get some kind of Bar-Block states (as for : U R2 U' R' U F' U F U2 R U F R F' R2 U' , AND, could there be a possible 3LLL method ?), there are 19 of these ''BBLLs'' (of which 8 have EO done).


----------



## psi (Apr 26, 2015)

Bubtore said:


> Well, I couldn't find two (and even some more variations) slightly different LL states (and therefore substeps for the LL) on the map, so I thought I could post them here:
> 
> One is to do a second face after the F2L (as the state after the R F U R2 U' R F' R U R' U' R2 scramble does, it's 107 algs) and then solve the rest (another 142 algs, I would call it the 2 faces last layer ''2FLLs''). However, if you do VHLS beforehand, you're only left with 53 and 35 algs, since EO is already done (let's say O2FLL for that) !
> 
> ...



Well, you are right, on ver 2.3 all this is missing. But I have a significant update, 2.4, which already has the BarLL state (3x1x1 block). I just didn't find the time to polish/finish and upload it.
Still I didn't knew "2FLL" and "BBLL" and their EO variations. I would like to add them. Do you have links/pages with algorithms sets? Usually when I add a regular state/transition is because someone actually devised all the cases and wrote down the algorithms somewhere.
Thanks.


----------



## psi (May 6, 2015)

*Update to version 2.4*

New update, version 2.4
The most relevant changes are nodes to link far cubes state, reducing the number of long arrows, I'm not totally happy with the solution (it's more difficult to locate where a path goes to) but arrows were becoming too much clumped.
Title/legend is much bigger.
Also a bunch of minor states and methods have been added.
I still had no time to make more space around some very crowded states.

Links:
MethodsStepsGraphV2.4_big.png
MethodsStepsGraphV2.4_med.png

Full change log:

```
== Version 2.4 changes ==

Added links between far cubes states (less # of long arrows)
Added Nodes legend
Moved legend / bigger
Moved eoline/zz-hta states close to Eo state
Grouped more closely belt states

Methods:
philips_method (double cross)
Pang method
CRY
zz-belt (aka zz-ef) + nodes
COLL-CP1E-L3E + nodes
ox2-px2 + nodes
BowTie + nodes

States:
Cross+Pair
Double cross
Double cross + CO
Double cross + Corners in layer
1st Layer - 1C
Double Cross + 1st layer
1x2x3+CP
Half size cube group <Uw, Rw, Fw>
Square1 Wide CubeShape 
LL->Zperm
LL->Hperm
CO+6EP
CO+5EP
Edg 3cycle
Edges Separated on layer
Last 3 edges
CO+8EP
Corners+Belt+EO
Corners+Belt+E Sep + EO
F2L-1+pair+EO+1CO
6 corners missing
6EO + 6 Corners Missing
LL->2 Faces
LL->2 Faces + EO
LL->Bar 3x1x1
LL->Bar 3x1x1 + EO
LL->Bar + Block
LL->Bar + Block + EO
Roux UM -FR
2GLL Sune
LL->CO+EFlip
1st L 2Crn + 2 D Crn on D (rofl)
F2L+WrongCross

Nodes:
+1Eedg (roux blocks)
CF-F2l search (program script)
Added a "Line" node between "Edg Oriented" and "EOline".
Form/insert pair, cross+pair nodes (3x)
LL-CECE-Method nodes / algs (4 steps nodes + 3 shortcuts)
Unordered pairs -> OrderPairs+PLL
8-7cycles_Method
<U,Rw> solve F2L/OLL/PLL steps
1 Roux block -> 1st layer
1 layer + COLL
1st Layer - 1C -> Double Cross + 1st layer
SuneBased CO
Pang nodes
SexyHammer OLL (1 alg)
1-alg OLL
SexyHammer OLLCP (1 alg)
SexyHammer EO pure (1 alg)
SexyHammer CO pure (1 alg)
"Yperm-Like Only" Solve
<Uw,R> Solve
<Rw, Uw, Fw> Solve
Keychain solve
Only clockwise solve
2g F2L+WV last SL
2g F2L+EP last SL 
Simplified 2GLL v1
EO->EP->f2l->COLL->PLL
CmLL (preserve 1D edg)
2x2x3 block -> cross-1+3pairs
x2+Solve D edges (E-last)
LL cross (CRY)
CRY-YPerm+setup
FreeFOP (3)
PetrusBlock + 1stLayer
eoline+1st layer+coll
2x42 "COLL" (L4C)
F2L-1+EO->COLL+1
Speed-Heise algs
Line->corners->lse
3x1x1->1LLL(subs)
Roux EO + FR
ZZ-D->2GLL Sune
2FLL/O2FLL/BarLL/OBarLL/BBLL/OBBLL
OLLCP-EP
Anti-PLL
Rofl
Wrong cross
KralVariation(KV)

Links:
2x2x3 block -> cross-1+3pairs
and many others...

Labels:
Added "Beginner CP (Niklas)" Step between "LL->EO+2EP" and "LL->EO+2EP+CP"
Scrambled State have a "Scrambled" Label
Renamed "2x2x2" step to "2x2x2 Block" step
Renamed "2x2x3" step to "2x2x3 Block" step
Removed "F2L-2" Label to "2x2x3 Block" cube state
State before "ZZLL" had a "LL->EO+2EP" Label
State before "PLL subset 9/21" had a "LL->EO+2EP+CO" Label
State before "2GLL (subs)" had a "LL->EO+2EP+CP" Label
State after "F2L+1E" had a "LL->1E(O+P)" Label
1st layer + CO
1st Layer + Corners
Sune 2GLL
ZZ-D
2GLL
....
Many Labels

Fix:
"Add 1 F2L slot (JAA)" node
```


----------



## molarmanful (May 6, 2015)

Hey, my method's on there 

We should make this into a website so that it's easier to drag around to see methods, search for methods, etc.
EDIT: I have a Github repo for this at https://github.com/molarmanful/rcms.


----------



## Bubtore (May 7, 2015)

psi said:


> Do you have links/pages with algorithms sets? Usually when I add a regular state/transition is because someone actually devised all the cases and wrote down the algorithms somewhere.
> Thanks.



Well, I've been doing them myself, but I haven't finished all of them yet, but I hope I can put them online within 2-3 weeks
(and if not, then sometime in late summer, because of exams).


----------



## martinss (Aug 6, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Hey, my method's on there
> 
> We should make this into a website so that it's easier to drag around to see methods, search for methods, etc.
> EDIT: I have a Github repo for this at https://github.com/molarmanful/rcms.



How can we see/improve this website ?


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 6, 2015)

martinss said:


> How can we see/improve this website ?


I haven't been working on it... I got it started but never went further  I am going to work on it when I have time.


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Aug 8, 2015)

This is absolutely insane...great work.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 10, 2015)

Just an FYI: as far as I can see, ZZ-rainbow is an (inferior) variant of ZZ-porky v1, not the other way around.

-guy who made ZZ-rainbow


----------



## Dane man (Apr 27, 2016)

Looks like this project went poof. It's still a very useful diagram though.


----------



## psi (Apr 28, 2016)

Well I really didn't have any time for updates lately, despite having an already old list of things to check / add.
Still I don't see chances in the near future for this but it still something I would like to make progress.


----------



## Y2k1 (Nov 17, 2016)

psi said:


> Well I really didn't have any time for updates lately, despite having an already old list of things to check / add.
> Still I don't see chances in the near future for this but it still something I would like to make progress.


Hey, just found this and its amazing! I just wanted to add that I couldnt find tsle and ttll (ct) (sorry if I missed it). Again, this is really cool


----------



## psi (Nov 25, 2016)

Y2k1 said:


> Hey, just found this and its amazing! I just wanted to add that I couldnt find tsle and ttll (ct) (sorry if I missed it). Again, this is really cool



Probably they are not here, at least not by that name. I'll take a note.
Thank you.


----------



## psi (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello, after more than one year an update to the states map, now at version 2.5.

The most notable methods-chains added are HK, SSC, ECE, ZZ-CT, Q-M and Briggs. But many little changes/variations and minor algorithms sets have been added.
It's looking like people is struggling searching for the most weird methods and sequences, obviously this could be an endless job considering the number of cube states but as soon as there is a documented method and algorithms are generated I will try to track it here.
Time available is very limited and so the much needed cleanup and better layout will have to be ... at least ... postponed.

Links on OP


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 16, 2017)

I haven't looked at this before, but, dang! That belongs on a dorm room wall blown up to about 3'x5'! It's beautiful!

Edit: Not sure why, but I can see the medium size one, but not the big one, and I can't make out all the details on the smaller one. Is that just me?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 15, 2018)

psi said:


> Few months ago I started to collect from internet all the information about different methods, solutions and algorithms on the rubik's cube that I could find.
> I thought there couldn't be too many. I was wrong.
> 
> I've been quickly overwhelmed by web sites, videos, diagrams, documents, algorithms lists and so on. I then attempted to write down and categorise this information into an excel file. I wrote down methods and submethods by name, category, author, fundamental traits and description.
> ...



Insane effort compiling this, good job!


----------

